
The Last Astronauts to Fly to Hubble Talk About Their Wild Mission - Libertatea
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/sts-125-hubble-mission/
======
TheVikingOwain
"He heard the clicking of the torque limiter, but the bolt wasn’t moving. " I
thought they were on space walks, not in the pressurized cargo bay.

